# emergency travel certificate



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

My wife is south african and British, she was born in south africa. Her south african passport expired and she applied for a new one early November but has not received it. We had a baby in December and want to go home as my wife needs family support as she is still in pain after the labor. The embassy said that the dispatch centre in south africa has not yet posted the passport and she should apply for an emergency travel certificate and so should our baby.They said that others are experiencing the same problem as their passports have not been posted. We will live in south africa for a few years.

Questions
1. How long is the emergency travel certificate valid for?
2. Part of the criteria for the emergency travel certificate is that she has a flight itinerary. Can she use a provisional itinerary because if they do not grant her the emergency travel certificate then she would have paid for the flight for no reason.
3. When we return to the uk, what document will she need to fly out of south africa?
4. To apply for our baby's passport, does my wife need her SA passport?

Thank you


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Any assistance would be appreciated, thank you.


----------

